

Over 10 million accounts compromised at Trapster - Terretta
http://blogs.computerworld.com/17690/over_10_million_passwords_possibly_compromised_at_trapster

======
coderdude
Actual article title: Over 10 million passwords _possibly_ compromised at
Trapster

I see you left out "possibly" from the original title to bait people into
blindly voting for this. The article states that the company doesn't even know
for sure if that data was compromised.

~~~
Terretta
On the contrary, compromised means weakened, and security of all accounts was
weakened. The original headline was a weasel word.

Bait would have been to say 10M stolen, since they're not saying which or how
many were actually taken. But any could have been, meaning all accounts'
passwords are to be considered compromised.

~~~
coderdude
You know that in the context of that title and the article compromised meant
stolen and one of the definitions of 'to compromise' is to breach a security
system. Regardless of what the article meant, it's obvious that _your_ edit to
the title was intended as vote bait. Otherwise there was no reason to change
it as the change was obviously sensationalist.

~~~
Terretta
Actually, sensationalist theories aside, I typed in a headline on an iPad long
after copying the URL to clipboard in a different app. The omission of the
original author's weasel word was unintentional.

No, I do not know that in that context it meant "stolen". That's not the
conventional meaning.

I stand by the assertion that compromised means compromised, and that
information in that article makes it clear _all_ accounts were compromised
(had their security breached), while unknown which individual accounts were
stolen.

